# pregnancy/gender and onions/garlic poll



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Please vote if you are pregnant and know the gender (through ultrasound) or have ever had a baby ( i think that means almost everyone on MDC!)









I'm trying to find out if having a strong aversion to onions and garlic (and nothing much else) in pregnancy can tell you the gender.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Never had an aversion to onions or garlic in any of my pgcies. I don't think aversions can really predict gender, though I wish it were that easy!


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

with both DD1 and DS I could not stand the smell of garlic. If someone even said the word garlic I had to run to the nearest bathroom. Although with DD1 I craved onions like a mad woman. I usually dont like onions and I only craved them for the first month or so. I could not get enough. I ordered a burger with onions and it wasnt enough for me so I took it home and literally put a whole raw onion in it.... it was real good.... well, then it was


----------



## Elecampane (Mar 12, 2008)

When I was pg with my DD, from the first trimester I could not stand the aftertaste of raw garlic (like in garlic sauce from a middle eastern restaurant or in a salad dressing). Onions have never bothered me. This time (also having a girl) I haven't experienced that aversion, thank goodness!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Neither one has ever bothered me, I have two girls and a boy.


----------



## jsh7809 (Aug 7, 2009)

ha ha, I didn't vote because I LOVE garlic and have always hated onions... but I'm having a girl, if the ultrasound's correct.


----------



## coffeegirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't know for certain what I'm having, but my instincts are all saying "boy"...I have always loved onions and garlic and have experienced no aversion to either during this pregnancy. If anything, I crave them *more*. What I suddenly can't stand anymore is anything sweet or sugary. Which is OPPOSITE of the normal/non-pregnant me.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I have one DS, two DDs and one surprise on the way. I've never had an aversion to garlic (unless it's smelling large amounts of it on DH's breath







) but during my current pregnancy and also with DD2 I've had a mild aversion to onions. Bring on the garlic, though!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

my first was a boy and i could not stand garlic, not even having it in the house. i was sure that i would know that i was pregnant if i had an aversion to garlic again, but i never did with my next two, both girls. that said, i cannot really remember feeling that way about onions, though i had a LOT of aversions especially in the first few months with my first..and i was pretty queezy with everything but milk & cheese in the beginning of each pregnancy.


----------

